
PowerShell pull request – initialsession: remove curl and wget aliases - jeena
https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/pull/1901
======
gayprogrammer
I'm glad that the inventor of Windows PowerShell addressed this issue in a
positive way, and asked one of the PowerShell-RFC committee members to start
the RFC to fix this.

~~~
belovedeagle
On the other hand, we have the community members who are being very toxic.
Frankly, I suspect they set out with the singular goal of shouting "gotcha"
when the powershell team didn't immediately incorporate their breaking
changes. (Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at Microsoft, but not for powershell,
and the views here are my own.)

